# Tori now day 153..pic added pg 3



## rlittlecritters (Apr 27, 2008)

Well here is Tori on Day 146...no where near as huge as Symphony


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: Tori Day 146*

She's making a nice udder, I'll bet she has twins :girl: :boy: !


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Tori Day 146*

I bet trips  She is looking very nice, good luck!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Tori Day 146*

I say twins as those little pygmies are just wide on average anyway


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Tori Day 146*

She looks like my bucks dam! Same color! Twins I hope and not long after Symphony!


----------



## rlittlecritters (Apr 27, 2008)

*Re: Tori Day 146...now day 148*

Okay, Here is Tori day 148. See any changes? Anytime soon?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Tori Day 146...now day 148*

I think it's safe to say that she still has a couple days....I hope for :girl: :girl: !!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Tori Day 146...now day 148*

I say 150 is when she will go


----------



## rlittlecritters (Apr 27, 2008)

*Re: Tori Day 146...now day 150*

Okay here is day 150....looking any closer? I'm going crazy waiting for these last two goats.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Tori Day 146...now day 150*

I think she has a few days left also - her udder is not quite full. You will notice that the udder will feel like it is going to pop!!!

Also, how are her ligaments? Are they gone yet? Is she acting unusually strange?

Good Luck


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Tori Day 146...now day 150*

not always do their udders get so big like that Allison, FF especially don't always. only about 50% of my does get full and tight before kidding.

As to your girl, I would check for ligaments as her udder could get bigger or wait till she kids at this point


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Tori Day 146...now day 150*

Stacey - that is very true - you are right.

I had 4 does freshen in early spring - 3 being FF and all three were so tight they were going to pop. One was a pygmy and the other two were nigerians.

Good luck with your girls and I hope the babies come soon for you!!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Tori Day 146...now day 150*

It looks as though her babies have dropped - it shouldn't be too much longer.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Tori Day 146...now day 150*

I agree, she looks like she's dropped. Babies soon!


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Tori Day 146...now day 150*

She has definitely dropped, babies soon!! :stars:


----------



## rlittlecritters (Apr 27, 2008)

*Re: Tori Day 146...now day 150*

Her udder is bigger today that yesterday, but other than that nothing.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Tori Day 146...now day 150*

Well, she's on 152 today right? I am praying for a healthy un eventful delivery for her!!


----------



## rlittlecritters (Apr 27, 2008)

*Re: Tori now day 153..looks like soon*

Okay long mucus string when I got home from grocery store, lots of talking (which is not normal for her).
Hopefully today before bedtime. I do have to work tomorrow, and I don't think I can work well with two nights without any sleep.
Off to unload groceries and check on Tori and Symphony and her babies after that.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Tori now day 153..looks like soon*

Come on, have those babies!!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Tori now day 153..looks like soon*

Babies yet???? Hope you can get some rest....and I'm sending a prayer in Tori's direction for a safe and healthy delivery! ray:

:girl: :boy: and soon!!


----------



## Suellen (Mar 9, 2008)

*Re: Tori now day 153..looks like soon*

How is Tori? Do you have :baby: :baby: yet? I really like Tori's coloring what color is the buck? Suellen


----------



## rlittlecritters (Apr 27, 2008)

*Re: Tori now day 153..looks like soon*

We have a 4 lb 6 oz big baby boy. Had to call a freind over to help since she wasn't progressing much and all I could feel was a hoof. Turns out it was a hoof and a large head that took some work getting out.

Baby now walking around and eating fine. Still awaiting the placenta. How long should you have to wait? I haven't had to wait this long before.

The baby's dad is supposed to be light grey agouti, but he looked darker that light grey to me. Tori is light grey and much lighter than him. The baby is darker grey than Tori...have to get a better look at him tomorrow and he has a white spot on his head and left die and one his belly.

Okay need to check in on Tori and Symphony one more time and then get a good nights sleep.

Kidding is officially over for me. Total 5 does and 5 bucks.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Tori now day 153..looks like soon*

Tori did well, my goodness though an almost 5 pound kid WOW! 
Tori's color is what my bucks dam was...the light grey, I had always thot it looked blue/lilac. Hope all is well with mom and kid...and the placenta can take up to 12 hours...a trick someone else posted about is to take a wet dish towel and tie it to whats hanging out of mom..the slight weight helps it along in coming out.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Tori now day 153..looks like soon*

Congratulations on the healthy baby!!! Glad you got him out ok!


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Tori now day 153..looks like soon*

Congrats!! That is what I don't like about singles is that they are always so big, but I'm glad you got him out ok! :stars:


----------



## rlittlecritters (Apr 27, 2008)

*Re: Tori now day 153..kidded pics soon*

For triplet pygmies that aren't actually that small. My April triplets were all about a half pound smaller each.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: Tori now day 153..kidded pics soon*

Oh my, what are you feeding those does! :GAAH: They really outdid themselves! Congrats. Can't wait to see pics.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Tori now day 153..kidded pics soon*

congrats!!! I hope she passed the placenta ok for you. She has 24 hours to pass it though usually it takes only minutes to a couple hours.


----------



## rlittlecritters (Apr 27, 2008)

*Re: Tori now day 153..kidded pics soon*

She did pass the placenta within a few hours. It seemed to take forever since I wanted to get to bed.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Tori now day 153..kidded pics soon*

hehe isn't that how it always is!

during the day kiddings (after kidding I should say) time flys by and I dont' even notice it but at night it drags on and on


----------



## rlittlecritters (Apr 27, 2008)

*Re: Tori now day 153..pic added pg 2*

Here is R Little Critters Simba


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Tori now day 153..pic added pg 2*

He is such a cutie!!! I do like the belted agouti's maybe because that what I usually get too! Handsome lil' guy!


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: Tori now day 153..pic added pg 2*

He's so cute!


----------



## Suellen (Mar 9, 2008)

*Re: Tori now day 153..pic added pg 2*

Congrats! He is very cute! 5 pounds :GAAH: Way to go Tori. 
Suellen


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Tori now day 153..pic added pg 2*

oh pygmy babies are so cute!!!


----------

